# Disneyland Paris



## stephk1981

We are headed to France in April, and are trying to decide if we should include Disneyland Paris. We live 15 minutes from WDW and go weekly. We have been to Disneyland California, and had fun, but we would probably not return even if given the chance. Given that, is it worth including in our itinerary, or forgo it. Thanks! We have 2 adults, 2 kids ( DD3 and DS12.)


----------



## kirstyfly

I have been and would give it a miss. Especially seeing as you go to WDW weekly and have been to Disneyland.

There are more amazing things you could be seeing and doing while in Paris.


----------



## Karin1984

There is a whole board dedicated to Disneyland Paris: https://www.disboards.com/forums/disneyland-paris-trip-planning-community-board.77/

My advice would really depend on why you will not return to Disneyland California? Depending on the issues you had I might advice you to give Disneyland Paris a chance, or skip it.


----------



## stephk1981

kirstyfly said:


> I have been and would give it a miss. Especially seeing as you go to WDW weekly and have been to Disneyland.
> 
> There are more amazing things you could be seeing and doing while in Paris.


Thank you!


----------



## stephk1981

Karin1984 said:


> There is a whole board dedicated to Disneyland Paris: https://www.disboards.com/forums/disneyland-paris-trip-planning-community-board.77/
> 
> My advice would really depend on why you will not return to Disneyland California? Depending on the issues you had I might advice you to give Disneyland Paris a chance, or skip it.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## disneymom0104

We spent 1 day at DLP on our Paris vacation. It certainly was not our focus, but we enjoyed our one day there. We love DL and enjoy WDW as well. There is enough different at DLP to make it interesting (Big Thunder, Haunted Mansion (Phantom Manor I believe), Crush's coaster, Space Mountain are just a few. Ratatouille was a huge draw for us but will open at WDW soon. I just figured we were all the way over there, how could we miss it?


----------



## Karin1984

To give my two cents. If you really like Disney parks, it should be on your bucket list to visit all the parks in the world. It is fun and interesting to see how the parks evolved over the years. In Disneyland Paris you really see what they have learned from the US parks. It's without a doubt the most beautiful and it's fun to compare how some rides are same but different. New rides, parades, shows. Different characters. Loads of things to enjoy.

If you like Disney, have some money left and enjoy themeparks, then sure, why not go and enjoy. 

People I advise against going to DLP are those who think 'Disney' is one thing, and it should be the same all over the world. It is not. Different cultures influence how a park is experienced.
Exaggerated example: French CMs can come across as stoic, or arrogant to people from the US. To me (a Dutch girl), CMs in Florida are fake and over the top. But both fit their main audience, and both have a history how this came to be. You need to be open and go with the flow when you visit another culture. Willing to see the magic in different ways ;-)


----------



## tink2424

Karin1984 said:


> To give my two cents. If you really like Disney parks, it should be on your bucket list to visit all the parks in the world. It is fun and interesting to see how the parks evolved over the years. In Disneyland Paris you really see what they have learned from the US parks. It's without a doubt the most beautiful and it's fun to compare how some rides are same but different. New rides, parades, shows. Different characters. Loads of things to enjoy.
> 
> If you like Disney, have some money left and enjoy themeparks, then sure, why not go and enjoy.
> 
> People I advise against going to DLP are those who think 'Disney' is one thing, and it should be the same all over the world. It is not. Different cultures influence how a park is experienced.
> Exaggerated example: French CMs can come across as stoic, or arrogant to people from the US. To me (a Dutch girl), CMs in Florida are fake and over the top. But both fit their main audience, and both have a history how this came to be. You need to be open and go with the flow when you visit another culture. Willing to see the magic in different ways ;-)


I agree that if you like Disney then going to this park is fun.  It is by far the most beautiful and you could do both parks in a day or even just focus on Disneyland.  I would prioritize the unique attractions and then only go on the other rides if you have time.  You can definitely take the subway from Paris and make it a day trip.


----------



## stephk1981

Karin1984 said:


> To give my two cents. If you really like Disney parks, it should be on your bucket list to visit all the parks in the world. It is fun and interesting to see how the parks evolved over the years. In Disneyland Paris you really see what they have learned from the US parks. It's without a doubt the most beautiful and it's fun to compare how some rides are same but different. New rides, parades, shows. Different characters. Loads of things to enjoy.
> 
> If you like Disney, have some money left and enjoy themeparks, then sure, why not go and enjoy.
> 
> People I advise against going to DLP are those who think 'Disney' is one thing, and it should be the same all over the world. It is not. Different cultures influence how a park is experienced.
> Exaggerated example: French CMs can come across as stoic, or arrogant to people from the US. To me (a Dutch girl), CMs in Florida are fake and over the top. But both fit their main audience, and both have a history how this came to be. You need to be open and go with the flow when you visit another culture. Willing to see the magic in different ways ;-)


Thank you so much for the details!


----------



## Karin1984

stephk1981 said:


> Thank you so much for the details!


De rien 

If you have more questions on whether or not you will like DLP, let us know!

To give you some threads we had in the past few years that might be helpful. Some is a little outdated, I came across a post of someone who didn't enjoy DLP as much due to some CMs insisting on speaking French (or just only speak French), that is something that rarely happens now. Almost all CMs are bilinigual nowadays. Smoking is still part of the French culture, but it is getting less and less. You will still see people smoke outside (pre-/post-covid) but CMs are doing their best to direct people to smoking areas.

About DLP in general
https://www.disboards.com/threads/what-makes-dlp-unique.3824125/https://www.disboards.com/threads/dlp-the-good-the-bad-the-ugly.3808086/
These two are examples if people go in with wrong expectations:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/just-returned-from-newport-bay-5-days-very-disappointed.3793264/https://www.disboards.com/threads/how-do-you-spell-horrible-newport-bay-club.3761090/
A trip report I enjoyed for both Paris and Disneyland Paris, it's very detailed. Loads of pictures.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/d...e-18-completed-4-22-ride-comparisons.3693499/

https://www.disboards.com/threads/just-back-from-npb-highs-and-lows.3764121/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/impresions-from-an-americans-day-trip-to-dlp-from-paris.3752147/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/american-wdw-vets-do-dlp-insights-and-highlight.3778587/
Some threads I and some others put together a few years ago:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/faq-1st-time-visitors-crowds-weather-language-wifi-money.3736354/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/faq-1st-time-visitors-touring-plans-rides-shows.3741109/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/faq-1st-time-visitors-how-to-meet-characters-in-dlp.3736237/
https://www.disboards.com/threads/g...g-disneyland-paris-to-the-other-parks.3735105
On Youtube Adam Hattan frequently did Disneyland Paris, so does Themepark World Wide, I personally really enjoy Alaskan vloggers Legglife who also did a 1 day trip and did both parks.


----------



## Woodview

stephk1981 said:


> Thank you!





stephk1981 said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Woodview

stephk1981 said:


> Thank you!





kirstyfly said:


> I have been and would give it a miss. Especially seeing as you go to WDW weekly and have been to Disneyland.
> 
> There are more amazing things you could be seeing and doing while in Paris.




      If you really want to have a  Theme Park   " Fix "   then    Look up

            Park Astrix     in / near  Paris


----------



## stephk1981

Karin1984 said:


> You will still see people smoke outside (pre-/post-covid) but CMs are doing their best to direct people to smoking areas.


So glad you mentioned this, so do people smoke in queues? Or is it just sitting outside at restaurants? I have a very asthmatic child, and smoke triggers his attacks greatly. Thanks karin1984!


----------



## disney_runner

I would recommend it. As long as you have the time and the money for the visit, it's worth it.  I took my kids in 2019 for one day, as we had 4 days in Paris.  (was also there in 2017 solo as part of the runDisney events)   Very easy metro/RER ride out and back in one day.  As already mentioned, the little differences are what makes it so special.  My older kids absolutely loved the differences in the rides!  And the castle is just beautiful.  

As far as smoking goes, we did not encounter any in the queues (well, maybe once actually), but there were definitely no rules as to otherwise when and where people would be smoking.  This was before masks and my kids kept pulling their shirts up over their noses as it drove them crazy.  It's all over europe, esp Paris, so not just a DLP thing.  Maybe it's gotten better in the last two years?  I don't know.  
They still have the mask rule, correct?  I don't keep up on DLP. But if they do, perhaps that will help and the smokers will actually have to go to the designated smoking areas instead of just lighting up whilst walking, I don't know!


----------



## Karin1984

stephk1981 said:


> So glad you mentioned this, so do people smoke in queues? Or is it just sitting outside at restaurants? I have a very asthmatic child, and smoke triggers his attacks greatly. Thanks karin1984!


It is getting less and less, and I think Covid will have a positive impact on this. 
I mainly see smoking when people are walking around. Not when they are waiting for parades. If it happens in queues then it happens at a completely open air queue. I've never seen someone smoke in Big Thunder Mountain's queue, but I can imagine it happens in Pays des Contes Fees or Casey Junior.


----------



## stephk1981

Karin1984 said:


> It is getting less and less, and I think Covid will have a positive impact on this.
> I mainly see smoking when people are walking around. Not when they are waiting for parades. If it happens in queues then it happens at a completely open air queue. I've never seen someone smoke in Big Thunder Mountain's queue, but I can imagine it happens in Pays des Contes Fees or Casey Junior.


Thanks, I appreciate all the information!


----------



## stephk1981

disney_runner said:


> I would recommend it. As long as you have the time and the money for the visit, it's worth it.  I took my kids in 2019 for one day, as we had 4 days in Paris.  (was also there in 2017 solo as part of the runDisney events)   Very easy metro/RER ride out and back in one day.  As already mentioned, the little differences are what makes it so special.  My older kids absolutely loved the differences in the rides!  And the castle is just beautiful.
> 
> As far as smoking goes, we did not encounter any in the queues (well, maybe once actually), but there were definitely no rules as to otherwise when and where people would be smoking.  This was before masks and my kids kept pulling their shirts up over their noses as it drove them crazy.  It's all over europe, esp Paris, so not just a DLP thing.  Maybe it's gotten better in the last two years?  I don't know.
> They still have the mask rule, correct?  I don't keep up on DLP. But if they do, perhaps that will help and the smokers will actually have to go to the designated smoking areas instead of just lighting up whilst walking, I don't know!


We don't go until late April/ early May.....I am not sure what their mask policy is either. I  am so used to WDW, I literally never even stopped to think about people just being allowed to smoke anywhere. Glad it was brought up! Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Karin1984

stephk1981 said:


> We don't go until late April/ early May.....I am not sure what their mask policy is either. I  am so used to WDW, I literally never even stopped to think about people just being allowed to smoke anywhere. Glad it was brought up! Thanks for sharing your experience.


There always have been designated smoking areas, it just wasn't enforced as it wasn't France' culture. I think as of 2019 I saw CMs approaching people to inform them there are smoking areas and using the park map to point them out. 

French currently has a mask mandate for almost anywhere. They announced yesterday that the outdoor mask mandate will be cancelled as per the 20th, except for crowded areas. Disneyland Paris has yet to respond to what this will mean for them. 
So by Spring next year, I think we can expect it to be fully gone.


----------



## moorhunhe

If you wouldn't go back to DLR given the chance, you may not like DLRP at all.  The culture of it all is so very different in Europe.
DLRP is "my home", and I've been to WDW + DLR (and loved DLR more then WDW), and it is so different in the US, mainly the peoples attitude are so different.

But, every park is different, even though they look quite the same.
The rides and atmosphere are great, some longer/more colorful then their US versions.


----------



## bex7583

Honestly if you have never been before and may likely never be in the area again you can't not visit!! 

We sometimes just get a 1 day 2 park ticket and do a serious full day we have done 16+ hour in August . We usually start on the studios arriving and parking just before opening as it closes earlier. Then around 3pm head to mk and stay until it shuts. 

Don't try compare it to wdw I did that my first visit and it just sort of spoiled it. 

The castle is stunning , some of the rides that are the same are actually different , space mountain for example. Also the big thunder mountain in Paris is way better than wdw. 

Philarmagic show is amazing and also a good opportunity for a sit down and a rest if you decide to cram both parks in. 

If smoking in the outdoor queue areas will trouble your child's asthma then some of the Paris rue may also be an issue , especially ones that are heavily cafe lined. The French do enjoy a cigarette . 
Personally I have never noticed an excessive amount of smoking in actual ride lines that it has felt a problem. But be aware that queue etiquette is certainly less polite , and you may  need to keep your elbows out  to guard your position in the queue.


----------



## disney_runner

bex7583 said:


> But be aware that queue etiquette is certainly less polite , and you may  need to keep your elbows out  to guard your position in the queue.


I totally forgot about that until you mentioned it!  Yes, it the queue for Star Tours, our group of four was being constantly bumped into by a group of three from behind.  That queue is wide and it's such that it would have been easy for them to overtake us and go around us to cut in front.  I got irritated enough, I was NOT going to let them pass us.  I whispered to my kids to stand tall and wide, elbows out, and take up the entire space.  After a few more attempts at them going around us, they stopped being so obnoxious.  But my god, was it irritating.  It may have helped that we were all a good 5-6 inches taller than they were, lol


----------



## moorhunhe

Yeah, the European etiquette is an odd one I'm afraid.  In all my trips, I'm always finding the UK visitors the nicest, and instead of shoving their children in front of you, telling them that also they have to wait just as well for their turn (y)


----------



## bex7583

disney_runner said:


> I totally forgot about that until you mentioned it!  Yes, it the queue for Star Tours, our group of four was being constantly bumped into by a group of three from behind.  That queue is wide and it's such that it would have been easy for them to overtake us and go around us to cut in front.  I got irritated enough, I was NOT going to let them pass us.  I whispered to my kids to stand tall and wide, elbows out, and take up the entire space.  After a few more attempts at them going around us, they stopped being so obnoxious.  But my god, was it irritating.  It may have helped that we were all a good 5-6 inches taller than they were, lol




It's so bad in summer when it's hot!! They don't seem to realise that standing with a bit of space between people doesn't make the queue go any slower  I imagine this is one area where covid is actually a benefit


----------



## downinit

I would definitely check it out if you have a day or two to spare. Hollywood Studios is a definitely a bit meh, but I found that the Paris version of some the Disney classics at DLP to be a bit unique and actually better than the USA counterparts. Unlike the Pirates in FL and TDR, which are just toned-down versions of the original, the one in Paris clearly feels newer and more vivid.  The routing is a bit different, as well.  Cap't Jack's is much more colorful and vibrant than Blue Bayou, but the menu is about the same.  I found Phantom Manor to be quite an improvement over any of the Haunted Mansion's (but definitely not quite as good as Mystic Manor in HK).  Big Thunder is also unique with the long tunnel.  They have some really fun walk-through attractions, as well. You can easily visit the park by traveling on the RER in the morning from the city, and heading back to the city the same way when the park closes, so there is no need to deal with staying in a Disney Hotel.


----------

